# I am deeply grateful



## Cosmas1

Merry Christmas friends, 

I am trying to find some ways to say "I am deeply grateful". The only one I know is "Αισθανωμαι μεγαλη ευγνωμοσυνη" (excuse the spelling) 
I keep using this same expression and would like to try something else.  Any ideas would be appreciated!
Thank you and Merry Christmas to everyone.

Cosmas1


----------



## orthophron

Hi! You can say: 
Είμαι βαθύτατα ευγνώμων. 
Είμαι βαθιά ευγνώμων.
[Σας] είμαι [βαθύτατα] ευγνώμων [για τη βοήθεια που μου προσφέρατε].

Merry Xmas


----------



## Cosmas1

That's helpful but what expressions do not use the word ευγνωμων?

What are some other completely different ways of saying "I really appreciate what you have done" or "are doing"?

Thank you.


----------



## orthophron

Αναγνωρίζω ό,τι κάνετε / εκτιμώ ό,τι κάνετε και σας ευχαριστώ. Σας είμαι υπόχρεος. Σας ευγνωμονώ. Σας χρωστώ ευγνωμοσύνη. Είμαι/νιώθω καταϋποχρεωμένος και επιφυλάσσομαι [να σας το ανταποδώσω].


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you Orthophron. That's really helpful.

Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Cosmas1

Good morning Orthophron.  Getting back to your suggestion on Christmas day, what exactly does "επιφυλασσομαι να σαας το ανταποδωσω"?  Thank you.


----------



## Δημήτρης

In that phrase, επιφυλάσσομαι να means_ I promise I will do sth in due time_. Here, _to repay the favor_.


----------

